# SE Bridge Review - Tim Mays



## McEngr (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like to know if anyone has purchased the SE Review Course from Kaplan that could help explain a few things to me in regards to Tim Mays' bridge vertical forces segment.

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 30, 2011)

OK - a little frustrating that no one responds to my posts. I sometimes feel like I'm the only one that truly wants to collaborate on this forum. Anyhow, I have a question for you bridge engineers...

It seems to me like determining the maximum negative moment at a point along a continuous, multi-span bridge, one would have to use multiple iterations of influence lines or look up the 'A' tables in the "Shear Moment &amp; Reactions" tables from AISC. I have been racking my brain on how to quickly find the exact location of axles. Tim Mays (noted above) tends to think that you would have to be given te axle locations or be given the moment on the SE tests. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm NOT a bridge guy. In fact if I end up passing these stupid tests I'd be willing to sign an affidavit to that affect. Anyway, I am under the impression that the max moment will occur with the 32 kip (or 25kip) axle corresponds to the midpoint of the first span. Ref SERM 5th Ed pg 8-3. My experience with the exam is that this assumption will work or it will be given to you. I found a copy of Shear Moments and Reactions (SMR) on the Internet after working several problems from 246 Solved SE Problems which references SMR a lot. I went the test in Oct armed with my SMR but did not need to use it.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 1, 2011)

Amry69 said:


> I'm NOT a bridge guy. In fact if I end up passing these stupid tests I'd be willing to sign an affidavit to that affect. Anyway, I am under the impression that the max moment will occur with the 32 kip (or 25kip) axle corresponds to the midpoint of the first span. Ref SERM 5th Ed pg 8-3. My experience with the exam is that this assumption will work or it will be given to you. I found a copy of Shear Moments and Reactions (SMR) on the Internet after working several problems from 246 Solved SE Problems which references SMR a lot. I went the test in Oct armed with my SMR but did not need to use it.


Interesting. Perhaps the bridge questions are easier than i think.


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 1, 2011)

What I have learned between April and Oct is to not over-think the exam questions; you don't have enough time.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 2, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Amry69 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm NOT a bridge guy. In fact if I end up passing these stupid tests I'd be willing to sign an affidavit to that affect. Anyway, I am under the impression that the max moment will occur with the 32 kip (or 25kip) axle corresponds to the midpoint of the first span. Ref SERM 5th Ed pg 8-3. My experience with the exam is that this assumption will work or it will be given to you. I found a copy of Shear Moments and Reactions (SMR) on the Internet after working several problems from 246 Solved SE Problems which references SMR a lot. I went the test in Oct armed with my SMR but did not need to use it.
> ...


To be more precise than that we create models with a moving truck simulation in STAAD. You can look at "Moments, Shears, and Reactions for Continuous Highway Bridges" by AISC which I think you may have already mentioned in this thread.

http://www.aisc.org/content.aspx?id=17362

Look at "old inventory number" T106


----------

